# Difference between Dogs and Bitches.



## colinstab

Other than the obvious. Are there any difference between dogs and bitches regarding temperment, way the dog acts, bonding and general stuff like that?

I only ask because the litter has been born with only 1 bitch (which the breeder is keeping). Although we had our hearts set on a bitch i am struggling to justify why. We wouldnt be looking to breed of her. Do you think it would be wise to wait and see if a bitch comes along that we liked from different breeder? Or just go woth a dog as they're exactly the same as bitches?


----------



## texasred

I would put more importance on the litter than male or female. Your going to have different personalities in litter mates, even in the same sex. Its more important that the right temperament is matched to the owner.
Male or female is a matter of preference but should not come before the right match. I would go with another litter only if they didn't have a pup that fit what I was wanting.


----------



## colinstab

Thanks for the reply but it didnt answer the question.


----------



## DixiesMom

I do not own a male, but I have friends who do not own females and some who have both. The most popular answer among them is that males are more affectionate and in general a little softer than the females. With one friend saying that the only drwaback to having a female is dealing with the "seasonal" down times from hunting and training.


----------



## colinstab

More affectionate? wow i was thinking that a female would be hence some of the reasoning behind preferring a female.

Thanks


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

My female is more gentle and has a calmer, "softer" temperament than my male. They're equally as affectionate. I have a sample size of 2 though, one male and one female. The bottom line is, I think everyone will have a different opinion because a lot of it comes down to breeding, like TexasRed said.


----------



## redbirddog

Colinstab,

How much research have you done on this breed? How many actual Vizslas have you met in person? How many owners have you visited with? Have you contacted your local Vizsla Club?
Do you have small children? Do you live in a place that a Vizsla will thrive?
Maybe buy the book "The Versatile Vizsla" and read. It will give you details about the male and female differences.

TexasRed gave you great advice. It is the liter first and foremost. 

This Hungarian Pointer you are considering is a 15 year commitment. Worth spending extra time doing it right. The internet is good. The HVF is great. But nothing compared to the real world.

By the way, I am not known for my bed*-side* manners. So please don't take offense.

Welcome to the forum. 

RBD


----------



## texasred

The males Ive owned have been more mommas boys than the girls. A little more affectionate and clingy. They also stayed in the goofy puppy stage longer. The girls were more independent as pups. They also were more bossy with other dogs.
The girls trained faster at first but both were equal after the teenage stage.
This is just what I have encountered with my dogs and would not say it is a overall rule.


----------



## texasred

redbirddog said:


> By the way, I am not known for my bed manners[/color]. So please don't take offense.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> RBD


Do you snore?


----------



## colinstab

Hi,

About 12 months worth of research looking at Origins, Conformation, temperment, character, traits and stuff like that. Looking at the advantages and disadvantages of different breeds that fit into my and my families lifestyle.

I have 2 good friends that own Vizsla's unfortunately all are bitches. Reason why i ask here and not them. 

I have 2 small children yes. Live in the UK lake district place where im pretty sure a Vizsla would be more then happy.

Im an active triathlete and long distance runner. My wife is very active with her horses and other activities, we often go for walks as a family in the lakes. Not from a hunting background sorry!

Any more questions ? 

I have said all this previously and dont wish to be posting a full bio with every question i ask. All i want to know if people would please. Are there any sex related differences like; are males more independant than females? stuff that can not be answered by going and looking at a litter.


----------



## colinstab

Thank you texas red that is the exact kind of answers i was looking for thank you very much.


----------



## colinstab

Yes i know whatever answers are given are purely subjective to their own exeperiences.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Yeah, but you'll note that what TexasRed said is the complete opposite of what I said. My point is, it depends more on the dog and the breeding than the gender.


----------



## veifera

Colin, I think RBD's suggestion to get "The Versatile Vizsla" is a great one. There is a wealth of information in there on all things Vizsla, including the questions you'll have the morning after you bring your puppy home. It's a relatively small book but it's extremely dense with information and very easy to read. Marion Coffman is considered "The Authority" in the US because of her record and national influence on the breed, along with the Boggs family (Cliff Boggs also has an excellent book on the Vizsla).

Regarding male or female, Coffman says the two obvious differences are the size (males tend to be larger, although that sometimes depends on the kennel line - some produce larger females) and temperament (males can be more needy and soft, females grow to be more independent, bold and gutsy in the right environment).

The most important criteria, according to Coffman, is to know what you plan to do with the dog in the future. If the goal is to only have a pet, then your personal taste and preference is the only thing that matters. If you plan to do anything competitive like field trials - for which you don't need to be a hunter, you' could consider a faster (smaller) and gutsy, more independent puppy (so a female, despite going into season, would be an interesting option). 

Since your wife is involved with horses, it could be a great idea to look into field trials as it can become a family passion (and obsession) and running is a good way to start the conditioning process once your puppy reaches the right age.


----------



## texasred

Theres a old saying.
Females will love you but males will fall in love with you.
I don't think it matters because we fall in love with all of them.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

It's also possible that my female is softer and dependent because she came into a household with a dominant older male. If she were the only vizsla in the household, I suspect she may be different.


----------



## colinstab

Thanks all i'll get to buying that book ASAP.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Yes yes yes. It depends on the particular dog/bitch. Some may say there are generalizations but the fact is each has their own personality. In humans too. which is why boys will be boys but some girls will be tomboys, right? Having one if each their personalities couldn't be more different from each other. But with each we explained what we wanted and a pup to match those traits. My male is SUPER stubborn and clings to my boyfriend. And he challenges us constantly. Out female (only 6 mos) is much more go with the flow and just does whatever keeps her busy...as long as you're somewhere close enough. Dozer came from a litter with a 50 lb mama and 55 lb pappa...but he's only 46 lbs @ 2 yo. Penny's pappa was 42 and mama 45 but at her rate of growth she could out grow them all. 

Make a list of personality traits and goals for your pup. Then ask the breeder if they can make a good match for you from current litter. If not, keep looking. If so, GREAT! You'll have your perfect dog (with training of course).


----------



## WillowyndRanch

As others have well said, there are of course differences from individual to individual. As a general percentage type observation, I would have to say that Males are generally more laid back and snuggly with people than Bitches. Not that bitches aren't snuggly and want lap time too, but they lean toward being higher strung pushier about it and possessive. 

TexRed hit it with the development - girls grow up and train more quickly, but at maturity they're the same.

Males want to bump each other and posture more, if they do fight it's generally noisy and not too much damage to either one. Bitches seem grumblier and tend to fight less, but when they do it tends to be bloodier.

We have had many people come to look at Pups wanting a female. In nearly all circumstances, once they met Hank and hung out with him on the floor for 10 minutes we hear "maybe a boy _*would*_ be nice..." 

Then there's always the old adage, which would you prefer killed (by urine), the grass or the roses? 
Ken


----------



## threefsh

WillowyndRanch said:


> As others have well said, there are of course differences from individual to individual. As a general percentage type observation, I would have to say that Males are generally more laid back and snuggly with people than Bitches. Not that bitches aren't snuggly and want lap time too, but they lean toward being higher strung pushier about it and possessive.
> 
> TexRed hit it with the development - girls grow up and train more quickly, but at maturity they're the same.


I can attest to both of these observations. Cooper looooooves to cuddle, but Riley only seems to want to cuddle on her terms and when Cooper wants to cuddle she will force her body between him and the person who is showing him attention. I call her my princess diva girl. ;D

Cooper is currently referred to (affectionately) as "Goober" because he's such a knucklehead about everything. Riley just seemed to *get* everything so much more quickly as she was maturing.


----------



## BrodiVizsla

@colinstab I have a male Vizsla 18 months he is super loving and affectionate and the perfect dog,(it's true they do fall in love with you), he was great to train and now he is getting older he is maturing a lot and slowly calming down. He can sleep for England but when its time to get up go and hit the trails he can run all day, i have just recently started taking him mountain biking with me which he loves. I think you just need to visit the litter maybe and talk to the breeders and see what they think will best suit you and your family if your un-decided?

I am not far from you, I live in Barrow so i am in the Lakes most weekends and it's the perfet place to have a Vizsla as you'll know. If you ever want to meet up to meet my boy Brodi, to help make up your mind feel free to give us a shout?

Matt.


----------



## Ozkar

colinstab said:


> Other than the obvious. Are there any difference between dogs and bitches regarding temperment, way the dog acts, bonding and general stuff like that?
> 
> I only ask because the litter has been born with only 1 bitch (which the breeder is keeping). Although we had our hearts set on a bitch i am struggling to justify why. We wouldnt be looking to breed of her. Do you think it would be wise to wait and see if a bitch comes along that we liked from different breeder? Or just go woth a dog as they're exactly the same as bitches?


Best general description I have heard, is this........................A bitch will love you, a dog will be in love with you! 

Just do what I did, get three..... one of each sex!


----------



## mswhipple

My experience with the female/male issue has been just like TexasRed's. I currently have a male, just through circumstance. He is in love with me. ;D


----------



## colinstab

Thanks for all the replies. There is a definate trends from your stories and that was what i was looking for. Im going down in a couple of week to see the litter and no doubt will want every single one. So thank you all.

@brondivizsla thank you for your offer ill drop u a pm and arrange something.


----------



## KB87

Although I don't have any experience with a female, our 7 month old male is definitely "in love" with us. He's the sweetest dog and loves to cuddle at any chance, but he is definitely crazy and rambunctious. He has to have one of us in his sight, if not sitting on your lap and is constantly leaning into us when he can't sit on us. He's just a doll. Love him to pieces!!


----------



## Bellababy

I have two female vizslas, the reason being I have had female and male dogs (but no female vizslas, other breeds of dogs) and I specifically like females.
Reasons...I think females are easier to housetrain, just my personal opinion. Male dogs seem to **** their legs up on everything and when you are walking them in a town or built up area they seem to sniff every lampost!! Drives me nuts, I walk my dad's male dog, and he sniffs everything! Also I think male dogs take off more, they get the wanders...my bitches have never ever took off, my male dogs did. 
So its my personal opinion and I'm sure others will totally disagree, but that is just my preference. My girls are extremely affectionate, they never leave my side, they are the most loving and loyal dogs I ever owned. Vizslas are special, male or female, but the reasons above are why I went for females.
I live in Cumbria by the way, Workington


----------

